# Clomid after failed IVF



## Plant11 (Jul 16, 2012)

I conceived my little boy 5 years ago and after trying for 18 months for a second and taking my bbt etc i noticed i had a luteal phase of around 9-10 days, my doc was scepitcal but referred me to a fertikity specialist. i had tests done etc, my amh is 5.3 and fsh 10.9 but i was told i had a low ovarian reserve. There was also issues with my husbands motility. I was then told Ivf was my only hope. I am 35. We had 2 rounds of ICSI both of which failed and I had no eggs to freeze. At my follow up appt my consultant said I could try clomid as I just can't go through Ivf again I find it far to stressful and emotional. He doesn't think clomid will work but said he would be happy to try. I have had to take 4 months out from trying to conceive as I feel it's consumed my life for the last 2 years. Now I am in a more positive place I don't know if to try clomid but don't want to be setting myself up for another fall. Does anyone have any opinions or experience about clomid?


----------



## 7angels (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi
I have a3.5 year old, conceived naturally. 8 miscarriages since and 1 failed Ivf. So I used combo of chlomid and ovitrelle ( trigger shot) and fell pregnant 5 times. Side effects were just on the days taking it, and really just day 3 on. Ivf didn't work for me with no reason why!! 
Nobody knows why I keep losing the babies , but think it may be a combo of genetics ( although all test came back fine) or blood clots? So my plan now is taking baby aspirin daily and on conception changing to heparin/ cleaner. Miscarriages definitely not linked to chlomid.
After having had both, chlomid is by far much easier. There's always the killer 2 week wait but Ivf was all consuming for me whereas chlomid just made me very moody but a week of moodiness is easy to manage.
Good luck!!
Ps: I am now starting DHEA too just with the long shot of improving eggs when I try again but I am 41!!!!!
Xxx


----------

